
German patients get drugs for just $11. Can such a model work in the U.S.? - Tomte
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-lower-drug-prices-germany-20190619-story.html
======
chupa-chups
German patients pay around 700€/month (depending on income), every month, even
if they are not patients. You can get down to 300-400€/month using private
insurance companies.

